# Wiring diagram



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I need a wiring diagram for a 362 culvert loader... Does this accessory require a track trip?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The culvert loader just uses a manual switch that turns it on and it drops the culverts into the car that's supposed to be correctly positioned for them to land properly on the ramp.

However, the number for the culvert loader is 342.

Lionel #342 Culvert Loader

The #362 is the barrel loader, also controlled by a simple manual switch.

Here's the loader and unloader connected together. Ignore the track cleaning car parked in front.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks John.Being a flyer guy, I messed up with the numbers. I do appreciate the help though. That set-up looks killer!!! I do have the 342 for sale on ebay.. (hope this doesn't bend the rules).


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The pair turns it into a fun accessory package. As long as it's working right, you never have to touch the culverts, you load them at one station and unload them at the other. When you unload them, they roll down the ramp and are ready to be loaded again. 

Those are the command versions with TMCC, though I'm not sure it's all that useful, other than eliminating a couple of switches and the wiring.


----------



## ken1942 (Aug 26, 2014)

John,

I just purchased and received a 6-12982 Culvert Loader. It works fine except that when it is about to drop the culverts, it starts back and then drops them on the side of the ramp rather then in the center. I cannot move the track any closer to the loader. Is there any kind of adjustment for this.

Ken


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I had to do a bit of shaping on the jaws to get mine to drop them in the proper place every time.


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

ken1942 said:


> John,
> 
> I just purchased and received a 6-12982 Culvert Loader. It works fine except that when it is about to drop the culverts, it starts back and then drops them on the side of the ramp rather then in the center. I cannot move the track any closer to the loader. Is there any kind of adjustment for this.
> 
> Ken


I had a similar issue. the culverts dropped slightly off center and got caught in the openings in the gondola tray. I Tried to adjust the micro limit switches in the overhead beam, but this did not help. So, I put a thin clear plastic strip in the gondola tray that covered the openings and prevented the culverts from catching. this worked great.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

flyernut said:


> I need a wiring diagram for a 362 culvert loader... Does this accessory require a track trip?? Thanks in advance.


"track trip" ....nice to hear classic flyer nomenclature!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

heres my post wars in running condition


----------

